# Holidays during term time



## Jospain1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi All!

My partner works for a company that only allows holidays to be taken between Jan-April and Oct - Dec excluding holidays such as Easter and semana blanca. This leaves us with the problem of going on a family holiday as it means we have to take the children out of school during term time. I am aware of the regulations in the UK regarding this but I can't seem to find any info as to whether we can do this here in Spain. We have booked to go away for 2 weeks on 19 April and I have to inform the school. Does anybody know if we can legally do this and if there are any penalties? 

Thanks in advance

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jospain1 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> My partner works for a company that only allows holidays to be taken between Jan-April and Oct - Dec excluding holidays such as Easter and semana blanca. This leaves us with the problem of going on a family holiday as it means we have to take the children out of school during term time. I am aware of the regulations in the UK regarding this but I can't seem to find any info as to whether we can do this here in Spain. We have booked to go away for 2 weeks on 19 April and I have to inform the school. Does anybody know if we can legally do this and if there are any penalties?
> 
> ...


I dont know, altho I've taken my kids out for one day now cos we're in the UK and return to Spain tomorrow. It depends on the ages of the kids IMO, if they're doing important stuff at school then no they shouldnt be taken out, but I dont know how the law stands - explain the situation and ask the school maybe???

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Jospain1 (Apr 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> I dont know, altho I've taken my kids out for one day now cos we're in the UK and return to Spain tomorrow. It depends on the ages of the kids IMO, if they're doing important stuff at school then no they shouldnt be taken out, but I dont know how the law stands - explain the situation and ask the school maybe???
> 
> Jo xxxxx



Thanks Jo, the children are aged 12 and 11. My 12 year old is in her final year at primary as she repeated and although it's an important year, she doesn't start her exams until mid-may. I will see what the school say..I hope its all ok tho, it's the 1st holiday in 8 years and I need the break!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know the legal position either - but so many people take their kids out during term time that I don't think it can be illegal!

I've never actually taken my kids out, but I do know that the schools my 2 go to expect you to inform them in advance & the kids are given tons of work to do while they are away


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know the legal position either - but so many people take their kids out during term time that I don't think it can be illegal!
> 
> I've never actually taken my kids out, but I do know that the schools my 2 go to expect you to inform them in advance & the kids are given tons of work to do while they are away


Similar for me. I don't know the legal position and I've never taken my daughter out for more than a day or two, but I know people who have, and there's never been a problem. However, I'm thinking about primary, i don't know what it's like in secondary. I tend to think the same as xabia though, I don't know of anybody's who's has a legal problem, but the kids DO have loads of work to do here, don't they? So if you tell them well in advance the teachers can get organised and give the kids the work they'll be missing.

There is however a number of days they're supposed to do of each course as a legal reqirement of passing to the next year or not. I suppose they only use it if the child has problems though...????


----------



## Jospain1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Similar for me. I don't know the legal position and I've never taken my daughter out for more than a day or two, but I know people who have, and there's never been a problem. However, I'm thinking about primary, i don't know what it's like in secondary. I tend to think the same as xabia though, I don't know of anybody's who's has a legal problem, but the kids DO have loads of work to do here, don't they? So if you tell them well in advance the teachers can get organised and give the kids the work they'll be missing.
> 
> There is however a number of days they're supposed to do of each course as a legal reqirement of passing to the next year or not. I suppose they only use it if the child has problems though...????


Thanks for the info. They are both in Primary. I'll go and speak to the teacher today as it's tutorial. Fingers crossed


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had a bit more of a think & I sort of vaguely remember that when I was with AMPA we discussed this very thing - I'm not sure, but I think it's up to individual schools:confused2:

I seem to remember that at the primary school mine were both at they were allowed 10 days on top of standard hols


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Jospain1 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> My partner works for a company that only allows holidays to be taken between Jan-April and Oct - Dec excluding holidays such as Easter and semana blanca. This leaves us with the problem of going on a family holiday as it means we have to take the children out of school during term time. I am aware of the regulations in the UK regarding this but I can't seem to find any info as to whether we can do this here in Spain. We have booked to go away for 2 weeks on 19 April and I have to inform the school. Does anybody know if we can legally do this and if there are any penalties?
> 
> ...


Hi,
As others have said, it may depend on your area or the individual school in question. 

Last Christmas my son finished the term about 10 days early because he was going on holiday with his dad to Colombia. His teacher said that it was okay as long as I informed them in writing beforehand. 

Normally, you have to provide some kind of letter (or medical report) if children are absent for any length of time ). I think it is frowned on by the Junta but they didnt seem to mind at my son's school as long as they were informed. Obviously, if it was a regular occurrence then I imagine they could be a bit miffed and the school say that in such a situation where absences are not justified, they could lose their place.

Caz.I


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter brought my grandchildren out to me in Cairo during term time without a problem, she of course informed the school that they would be away for a week. 

Maiden


----------

